#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  繁簡自動切換系統試運行

## 雪麒

突然奇發靈感，想起可以通過瀏覽器信息來判斷用戶使用繁體還是簡體。

故做了一個繁簡切換程序，瀏覽器語言設置為簡體的將顯示簡體版頁面。

然而現在尚有Bug，已知的Bug包括用戶控制台中的默認語言設置將失效，只能通過頁面下方的切換按鈕來進行語言切換。

如果有出現繁體字用戶顯示簡體的情況，請做以下步驟：

1、訪問 http://wolfbbs.net/language.php ，記錄下顯示內容

2、請在瀏覽器設置中切換一下語言（例如若發現語言是zh-cn請切換成zh或zh-tw或zh-hk等），關閉瀏覽器並重開（或清空緩存），再訪問狼版看看語言情況如何。

3、來這裡報告，並告知顯示內容。

如果還有其他Bug或建議，也請來此報告～

雪麒

2013/6/14

----------


## 猖狼 亞魂

請問一下.....
"瀏覽器設置"在哪裡??(我是電腦白痴...)
我這裡全變簡字看不懂..."OTZ
連結打開它寫"zh-TW"

----------


## 夜陌客

我!我!我!
雖然文章內容依然繁體，
但是按鍵什麼的全變簡體了!

----------


## 狼赫月

幫忙補充圖片
在狼之樂園底下有可以選擇語言的選項歐~

----------


## 雪麒

把程序簡單粗暴（？）地修改了一下，現在應該（？）是不太可能再出繁體瀏覽器看到簡體了

如果還是簡體請清空緩存並重啟瀏覽器再看看～

感謝各位的回報～

----------


## 咖啡

文章內容繁體
可是按鍵全變簡體
請幫忙一下
感謝

----------


## 雪麒

> 文章內容繁體
> 可是按鍵全變簡體
> 請幫忙一下
> 感謝


請退出論壇再重新登入試試看～
如果還不行，請清除瀏覽器所有歷史記錄之後再次訪問，並點擊 http://wolfbbs.net/language.php ，複製頁面內容告訴我顯示的是什麼

----------

